# X-trail wedding car



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

my ride got decorated up today for a new years day wedding car(a friend of mine is getting married and using my ride) so i've decided to post the pics here since i don't think anyone has used it as a wedding car before.... :thumbup: 

















what u guys think???


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

WOW!!!!

That is so..........."romantic" hehehe

The exy is perfect for this type of occassion. Well done!


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> That is so..........."romantic" hehehe
> 
> The exy is perfect for this type of occassion. Well done!


Hehe, doesnt it has a crromish look jalal?? :thumbup: maybe you should get some of those accesories for yours lol.

Congratulations on the new year dude, take care, both of you, and of course Jalal...you should invest 10,000 more on your exy, it's very atractive and bling bling. I envy you :cheers:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

driftking said:


> Hehe, doesnt it has a crromish look jalal?? :thumbup: maybe you should get some of those accesories for yours lol.
> 
> Congratulations on the new year dude, take care, both of you, and of course Jalal...you should invest 10,000 more on your exy, it's very atractive and bling bling. I envy you :cheers:


Thanks Driftking,

Happy new year to you too 

If I had a spare 10,000 to spend, it wont be on bling anymore, as my exy is fully chromotised LOL

You have some catching-up to do in this department


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice looking rig.


----------

